
NordVPN transfers data to tracking service - MissBrain
https://www.kuketz-blog.de/android-nordvpn-uebermittelt-e-mail-adresse-an-tracking-anbieter/
======
sdwisely
my summary (not a native speaker and pasting the full translation was too
messy).

the nordvpn app for android is sending device data to multiple trackers.

It contains all the normal things you probably expect, screen size,
manufacturer, uuids for advertising etc but also some _strangely_ specific
stuff.

This includes sensor data (Gyroscope, Accelerometer, etc)

from the json sent to "AppsFlyer":

    
    
        sensors":[{"sT":4,"sV":"BOSCH","sVE":[0.015487671,0.022598267,-0.013870239],"sVS":[-0.061203003,-0.059432983,0.04260254],"sN":"BMI160 Gyroscope -Wakeup Secondary"},{"sT":1,"sV":"BOSCH","sVE":[0.6355438,6.844879,7.2422333],"sVS":[0.1184082,6.7634735,7.1632233],"sN":"BMI160 Accelerometer -Wakeup Secondary"},{"sT":4,"sV":"BOSCH","sVE":[0.015487671,0.022598267,-0.013870239],"sVS":[-0.061203003,-0.059432983,0.04260254],"sN":"BMI160 Gyroscope"},{"sT":2,"sV":"Yamaha","sVE":[46.717834,-18.313599,-34.529114],"sVS":[46.717834,-20.56427,-33.029175],"sN":"YAS537 Magnetometer"},{"sT":2,"sV":"Yamaha","sVE":[46.717834,-18.313599,-34.529114],"sVS":[46.717834,-20.56427,-33.029175],"sN":"YAS537 Magnetometer -Wakeup Secondary"},{"sT":1,"sV":"BOSCH","sVE":[0.6355438,6.844879,7.2422333],"sVS":[0.1184082,6.7634735,7.1632233],"sN":"BMI160 Accelerometer"}

~~~
octosphere
Some apps need gyro details to determine if the app is being reverse
engineered. The idea being if the device is static and not moving then it is
been run in a virtual machine and being inspected.

~~~
tinus_hn
They want the data, they don’t need it.

This is probably either a ‘grab whatever you can’ or a panopticlick-like
strategy though.

------
bjoli
I am strangely reassured by the GDPR email I got from my VPN provider. They
are in a EU country, so breaking the GDPR will have consequences. They state
clearly what they store and what they are required to store. There is an
actual company in an actual house and they are in a jurisdiction I understand.
No shady parent companies and weird tax schemes to get money from Panama
companies.

These kinds of VPN services have always seemed shady to me.

